# Nicht immer nur die Fische nur wir Menschen :-))



## zickenkind (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo @ all,

wie ich jemanden versprochen habe was aus seinem Vlies geworden ist, nun hier das Ergebnis  .
Vor 4 Jahren habe ich mir meinen Koipool gebaut. Nach dem gleichem System habe ich nun einen Menschenpool gebaut. Mit einigen kleinen Verbesserungen, eine feste Bodenplatte, 2 Oberflächenskimeer, 2 Unterwasserscheinwerfer und wenn im nächsten Jahr die Argumente zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger stimmen gibt es den Antrieb für die Gegenstromanlage  .
Alles in allem liege wir nun in den letzten Zügen, na klar über Pfingsten haben wir das Wasser schon genießen können, nun fehlt nur noch die restliche Gartengestaltung. 
Der Clou an der Sache ist aber, wenn wir ihn nicht mehr nutzen wird ein Tunnel an den Koipool gemauert und schon ist die Erweiterung fertig   .

Aber nun ein paar Bilder, viel Spaß damit..............


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nicht immer nur die Fische nur wir Menschen )*

Ok, das ist ja mal ein originelle Erweiterung für einen Koiteich 
Bin mal gespannt ob ihr den schönen Erweiterungsbereich den Fischis überlassen könnt....
Weitere Bilder sehr gerne Willkommen.
LG Sandra


----------



## zickenkind (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nicht immer nur die Fische nur wir Menschen )*

Bilder 2`ter Teil........


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nicht immer nur die Fische nur wir Menschen )*



73 Peter


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nicht immer nur die Fische nur wir Menschen )*

HERRLICH,

wenn man so einfach mit´m Bagger in den Garten kommt .. 

viel spaß beim Bahnen ziehen


----------

